# System Build Time Suggestions From Experience



## MentalAcetylide (Dec 22, 2021)

Ok, I'm almost at the point now where I'm just going to pick up all of the parts from the shop and have someone else do the assembly. Most of the parts have been in for the past month and the only thing we were waiting on was an SSD storage drive and an APC battery backup unit. I also had the assurance that the system would be ready before the holidays. Called today and nope, it won't be ready. I was pissed, to say the least, but do understand that shit happens. Nevertheless, I did make it clear to them that if the build isn't completed by the next deadline regardless of what else crops up, I would be collecting the parts and have someone else complete the build in my area. Most of the parts(motherboard, CPU, RAM, RTX 3090, keyboard, monitor, speakers, case, etc.) I've already confirmed that they were acquired & new when I visited the shop a while back and looked over them. These are the parts: 
*CASE: Lian Li O11DXL-X O11 Dynamic XL ROG Certified (Black) ATX Full Tower Gaming Computer Case
*CASE/RADIATOR FANS: Thermaltake Riing Quad 12 RGB Radiator Fan TT Premium Edition x10.
*PSU: EVGA SuperNOVA 1600 T2, 80+ TITANIUM 1600W
*MOTHERBOARD: MSI Creator TRX40 Motherboard 
*CPU: AMD Ryzen Threadripper 3960X 
*CPU COOLER: Asus Ryujin 360
*RAM: DDR4-3200MHz CL14-14-14-34 1.35V 128GB (8x16GB)
*OS DRIVE: 2TB Rocket Q4 NVMe PCIe 4.0 M.2 2280 Internal SSD Solid State Drive with Heatsink. 
*STORAGE DRIVE: 4TB SSD (unknown at this time)
*GRAPHICS CARDS: EVGA Kingpin RTX 3090 w/ 360mm radiator, RTX A6000 

Software
OS: Windows 10 Pro

Peripherals
*MONITOR: ASUS ROG Swift PG278QR 27" 2560x1440 165 Hz 4ms Monitor
*KEYBOARD: Corsair K95 RGB Platinum XT Mechanical Gaming Keyboard 
*MOUSE: Corsair Harpoon RGB Wireless Gaming Mouse
*Speakers: Klipsch ProMedia 2.1 THX Certified Computer Speaker System

So from a labor/time perspective, how long should it take to assemble, install drivers/software, test(24-hrs. at least I would say), and get it done? I know he opined about the amount of wiring involved. Brilliant guy, but from what I've been experiencing & the excuses I've been getting, I think there's an issue with time management on his part and if I don't knuckle down on him, there's no telling when the system will get finished and I'll just be stonewalled with more excuses. After all, we started the process of ordering parts way back in April and had all of the critical components for the past month so at least some of it should be assembled already. This is an expensive build for sure, but I don't see anything exotic about it beyond having more RGB fans and fancy RAM sticks in comparison to a build that has a custom water cooling setup for the CPU + 2 graphics cards.
This really sucks, to say the least. I can only hope my laptop lasts that long, lol


----------



## maxfly (Dec 22, 2021)

Your rig should have been done 48hrs after the components were dropped off. The majority of that time would be used to test hardware and install software. The build itself shouldn't have taken more than 4 to 6 hours on the high side.


----------



## Fangio1951 (Dec 22, 2021)

MentalAcetylide said:


> Ok, I'm almost at the point now where I'm just going to pick up all of the parts from the shop and have someone else do the assembly. Most of the parts have been in for the past month and the only thing we were waiting on was an SSD storage drive and an APC battery backup unit. I also had the assurance that the system would be ready before the holidays. Called today and nope, it won't be ready. I was pissed, to say the least, but do understand that shit happens. Nevertheless, I did make it clear to them that if the build isn't completed by the next deadline regardless of what else crops up, I would be collecting the parts and have someone else complete the build in my area. Most of the parts(motherboard, CPU, RAM, RTX 3090, keyboard, monitor, speakers, case, etc.) I've already confirmed that they were acquired & new when I visited the shop a while back and looked over them. These are the parts:
> *CASE: Lian Li O11DXL-X O11 Dynamic XL ROG Certified (Black) ATX Full Tower Gaming Computer Case
> *CASE/RADIATOR FANS: Thermaltake Riing Quad 12 RGB Radiator Fan TT Premium Edition x10.
> *PSU: EVGA SuperNOVA 1600 T2, 80+ TITANIUM 1600W
> ...


hi m8,

So, has he installed/completed any of the parts ??
or
Are all the parts still in their boxes ??

The outstanding SSD and battery b/u wouldn't stop him building the rest of the system, especially if it's the 4Tb storage unit.


----------



## MentalAcetylide (Dec 22, 2021)

maxfly said:


> Your rig should have been done 48hrs after the components were dropped off. The majority of that time would be used to test hardware and install software. The build itself shouldn't have taken more than 4 to 6 hours on the high side.


No, you're misunderstanding. I did not order the parts myself. I had him handle ordering the parts, which he did a good job of acquiring when considering the conditions of the market. So not all of the parts came in at the same time, but rather over the course of several months. My issue is when it comes to the actual labor of putting it all together, I'm getting the impression that he's dragging his feet or something else is going on. First the fans were supposedly sent to the wrong place so that took another month, then recently one of his employees got sandwiched by a truck and is hospitalized, and now its he can't find help for his shop, work backed up, etc. He did say he was going to work on it over the holiday weekend, and assuming none of the parts have an issue, should have it ready by the middle of next week. I told him if its not, that was it. I would take the parts elsewhere for assembly. No more kicking the can down the road. Also, if I find out at this stage that a part has an issue, then we're going to have a major issue because the parts should have been tested.
The guy is credible and not a scammer as far as I can tell and has an established business in his locale that doesn't have any complaints that would raise a red flag, and nothing with the BBB. Also, like I said, I've been to the shop on multiple occasions & seen the parts. Shit happens, which is understandable, but I'm really beginning to think that either this guy has the worst luck or he's just terrible with managing his time.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 22, 2021)

MentalAcetylide said:


> but I'm really beginning to think that either this guy has the worst luck or he's just terrible with managing his time.


If he's got the VGA, the rest is easy. I'd have that system, built within a day (8 hrs), and a day for testing. That's with watercooling. Standard aircooling, and that system is built within an hour. I did work in a PC store doing nothing but building their prebuilts, however.

buut getting a VGA is really hard these days, so...  could jsut be that. But why wouldn't he say so. I'd just pay for hte parts on go elsewhere if you weren't comfortable doing it yourself.


----------



## Selaya (Dec 22, 2021)

The GPU's already arrived, according to the OP.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Dec 22, 2021)

A 3090 in hand is $2-3 grand in the bank that system should have been built months ago and been waiting for the odd part in its case packaging.


----------



## Caring1 (Dec 22, 2021)

Sounds like a scammer to me, especially if you paid up front for all the parts already.


----------



## maxfly (Dec 22, 2021)

Did you sign a contract with him? Specifically stating when he was expected to have the build finished, what his fee would be etc? If not that's your problem.
 When i have a client sign a contract with me there is always a deadline with which I am expected to adhere to. If i fail to meet that deadline, i forfeit a percentage of my fee.
If he doesn't have to follow any kind of build contract with you, he has no incentive to make you a priority. Particularly if he's short staffed and has a backlog of customers that DO have contracts. 
Quality 2tb SSDs are a dime a dozen, as are a quality UPS. Sourcing them should be gravy for a shop owner. He should have suggested something of equal value to move the build along, if he can't find the specific units he agreed to. 
You can bet your boots as a business owner, he wouldn't tolerate one of his vendors stringing him along the way he is doing to you.


----------



## MentalAcetylide (Dec 22, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> Sounds like a scammer to me, especially if you paid up front for all the parts already.


Normally, if this was being done online and I were dealing with someone hundreds or thousands of miles away, I would agree with you. However, the place is within a few hours driving distance and it would be a stupid thing to do on their part. Also, it would make no sense given there's a paper trail(receipts, checks) and I don't know of anyone with half a brain that would be willing to wreck their established business & reputation.



maxfly said:


> Did you sign a contract with him? Specifically stating when he was expected to have the build finished, what his fee would be etc? If not that's your problem.
> When i have a client sign a contract with me there is always a deadline with which I am expected to adhere to. If i fail to meet that deadline, i forfeit a percentage of my fee.
> If he doesn't have to follow any kind of build contract with you, he has no incentive to make you a priority. Particularly if he's short staffed and has a backlog of customers that DO have contracts.
> Quality 2tb SSDs are a dime a dozen, as are a quality UPS. Sourcing them should be gravy for a shop owner. He should have suggested something of equal value to move the build along, if he can't find the specific units he agreed to.
> You can bet your boots as a business owner, he wouldn't tolerate one of his vendors stringing him along the way he is doing to you.


How would you even write up a contract like that with so much uncertainty when it comes to getting some of the parts? There can't be a deadline agreed upon unless there's a general idea of when the parts will arrive. Even if a contract were drawn up, I would still be in the same boat. Its not so much about the money as it is in having the system completed, and he wouldn't accept more to complete the build faster, which is why its one of those "wtf is going on" things, and its not like its been difficult to get a hold of them on the phone. Communication has been weekly, sometimes more frequently. 

I wanted to get a general idea of how long it takes to put together a system like mine and based upon what I've seen so far, three days of working on it off and on should be more than enough to get everything assembled, software installed(OS, drivers, control suites), and everything tested.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 22, 2021)

MentalAcetylide said:


> I wanted to get a general idea of how long it takes to put together a system like mine and based upon what I've seen so far, three days of working on it off and on should be more than enough to get everything assembled, software installed(OS, drivers, control suites), and everything tested.


Yep, three days is more than adequate for you to get top-notch quality service.


----------



## bonehead123 (Dec 22, 2021)

Once all (or most) of the parts are present, the actual assembly/installation/wiring etc.. on most *NORMAL* ATX sized case/mobo, should only take 4-6 hours max., not counting interruptions from phone calls, texts, emails ect...

Then the real time consuming stuff comes next ie installing/configuring/testing/troubleshooting the software/drivers/apps etc.. which could take 24-48 hours or so, again depending on interruptions and download speeds of course....

Therefore, under *NORMAL* circumstances, I would say 3-4 days max would be moar than sufficient to get your build done & ready for you to take home 

I have built many, many rigs over the past 15+ years, and this has been my average timetable for the most part....


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Dec 22, 2021)

MentalAcetylide said:


> *PSU: EVGA SuperNOVA 1600 T2, 80+ TITANIUM 1600W


might i suggest you replace that with the corsair ax1600i, its currently the best consumer PSU money can buy, and its made by Flextronics, a king in the PSU market



MentalAcetylide said:


> *STORAGE DRIVE: 4TB SSD (unknown at this time)


Samsung 870 EVO ?


----------



## MentalAcetylide (Dec 22, 2021)

bonehead123 said:


> Once all (or most) of the parts are present, the actual assembly/installation/wiring etc.. on most *NORMAL* ATX sized case/mobo, should only take 4-6 hours max., not counting interruptions from phone calls, texts, emails ect...
> 
> Then the real time consuming stuff comes next ie installing/configuring/testing/troubleshooting the software/drivers/apps etc.. which could take 24-48 hours or so, again depending on interruptions and download speeds of course....
> 
> ...


That sounds reasonable. This is one of the reasons why I did not want to do the build myself since there are a host of things that can go wonky with throwing a bunch of differently branded parts together that I just don't have the skills, much less the patience, to deal with and properly troubleshoot.



Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> might i suggest you replace that with the corsair ax1600i, its currently the best consumer PSU money can buy, and its made by Flextronics, a king in the PSU market
> 
> 
> Samsung 870 EVO ?


The ax1600i was my first choice, but iirc the dimensions on the specs sheet I was looking at for it indicated that it is bigger(longer) than the one I picked, and it was completely unavailable at the time. 
I'm not sure which SSD, but its definitely going to be faster than the 6TB Western Digital Black HDD that I wanted. He was insistent on going with the SSD and said the mechanical drive would slow the system's performance. I disagreed with him and said the speed is irrelevant for the rendering content & content databases I'm going to be storing on it, but when I think about the 900+ Gb of stuff that I will need to install on it, I'm probably better off going with the SSD. Plus that drive is going to have a partition for a "system restore".


----------



## bonehead123 (Dec 23, 2021)

If you are talking only pure STORAGE purposes, and NOT regular read/write I/O functions, then the 6TB (or larger) HDD would be fine, as it's speed would not really matter in that singular scenario.

Beyond that, I would strongly recommend staying away from spinning rust and go all solid state since you are building an otherwise high-end rig....

SATA drives are marginally faster than spinners overall, but the real speed increases would come from high-end nvme drives, as they are 8x-12x times faster (on a pcie gen 4 drive & mobo anyways) and your TR board should have more than enough lanes & bandwidth for that.....


----------



## thesmokingman (Dec 23, 2021)

It took me two days to get the build below up and running. About a week to fine tune it.






						Build: 3970x, dual 2080ti, 8TB m.2 RAID = Render Monster
					

I'm building a render machine for work on a variety of applications. It will be an investment in reducing completion times in rendering and content creation workloads. This is a build for an old college buddy who works in the industry. On to the component list. Also, going to start with two...




					hardforum.com


----------



## MentalAcetylide (Dec 23, 2021)

thesmokingman said:


> It took me two days to get the build below up and running. About a week to fine tune it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about these: 
CASE/RADIATOR FANS: Thermaltake Riing Quad 12 RGB Radiator Fan TT Premium Edition x10. 

Two sets containing three fans each will have to be swapped out(i.e. original fans will have to be removed and replaced with the Thermaltake ones on the EVGA Kingpin RTX 3090 radiator and the Asus Ryujin 360 radiator. I remember him saying about there being a lot of wiring involved with this. How much time would something like this add?


----------



## thesmokingman (Dec 23, 2021)

MentalAcetylide said:


> What about these:
> CASE/RADIATOR FANS: Thermaltake Riing Quad 12 RGB Radiator Fan TT Premium Edition x10.
> 
> Two sets containing three fans each will have to be swapped out(i.e. original fans will have to be removed and replaced with the Thermaltake ones on the EVGA Kingpin RTX 3090 radiator and the Asus Ryujin 360 radiator. I remember him saying about there being a lot of wiring involved with this. How much time would something like this add?


Your build is a simple air build. A skilled builder if that's their job, could crush this out in hours. The thing I built is 1000x more complicated.


----------



## MentalAcetylide (Dec 23, 2021)

thesmokingman said:


> Your build is a simple air build. A skilled builder if that's their job, could crush this out in hours. The thing I built is 1000x more complicated.


I'm sure they could, but would that require any kind of rushing? I'm sure the last thing he wants to do is rush through a build and mess something up, particularly this one given the cost & difficulty of getting replacement parts. However, I'll be sure to mention this the next time I speak with him and give him the link to your build. If you can build something like that in a week, I don't know of any legitimate excuse as to why he's been unable to spend a few hours each day for the past 2 weeks gradually assembling it other than piss poor time management; especially given the fact that this whole process of ordering parts was set into motion like 8 months ago, so its not like any more recent customer requests for tech repairs/builds should be getting bumped up in front of my build to the point where there's no time to physically work on it.


----------



## thesmokingman (Dec 23, 2021)

MentalAcetylide said:


> I'm sure they could, but would that require any kind of rushing? I'm sure the last thing he wants to do is rush through a build and mess something up, particularly this one given the cost & difficulty of getting replacement parts. However, I'll be sure to mention this the next time I speak with him and give him the link to your build. If you can build something like that in a week, I don't know of any legitimate excuse as to why he's been unable to spend a few hours each day for the past 2 weeks gradually assembling it other than piss poor time management; especially given the fact that this whole process of ordering parts was set into motion like 8 months ago, so its not like any more recent customer requests for tech repairs/builds should be getting bumped up in front of my build to the point where there's no time to physically work on it.


Hmm.... the build I did is not indicative of what you should expect. Most ppl don't work that fast. The point I was making though is that one could crank your build out in no time if they wanted to, or like if they were paid to more importantly. I don't know why it's taking your builder the time it's taken but it ain't cuz it's hard. I think the question for you is whether its time to cut your losses and move on or... I dunno?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 23, 2021)

About 4 hours, more if you were fine tuning it (which stores never do, they get it together, turning on, and call it a day)

They just dont want to open any boxes and risk losing parts, before 100% of the order is ready to go


"CASE/RADIATOR FANS: Thermaltake Riing Quad 12 RGB Radiator Fan TT Premium Edition x10."

Dont. Don't over complicated the build with crap like that - those fans need special controllers, which means a heap more wiring mess and more labour.
Stay with the stock fans and get the system working and only worry about changings to it later.

Just change to a smaller SSD in the meantime, get the system up and running and add the 4TB SSD In later (I bet its a slow-ass samsung QVO)


----------



## MentalAcetylide (Dec 23, 2021)

thesmokingman said:


> Hmm.... the build I did is not indicative of what you should expect. Most ppl don't work that fast. The point I was making though is that one could crank your build out in no time if they wanted to, or like if they were paid to more importantly. I don't know why it's taking your builder the time it's taken but it ain't cuz it's hard. I think the question for you is whether its time to cut your losses and move on or... I dunno?


That's what frustrates me. He's got all the parts, and I even offered him more money to move it along quicker. 
Yeah, I'll definitley do that for sure. If he doesn't have it working and ready for me to pick up by next Wednesday, I'm collecting everything and taking it to someone else that can assemble it, because at that point, regardless of the excuse, there's no telling when it would get finished if I let him continue to kick the can down the road.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Dec 23, 2021)

Mussels said:


> About 4 hours, more if you were fine tuning it (which stores never do, they get it together, turning on, and call it a day)
> 
> They just dont want to open any boxes and risk losing parts, before 100% of the order is ready to go
> 
> ...


Even with the extra wiring and controllers for the fans that would only take an hour max.
 I can understand the not wanting to start a project without % of the parts as a business I just forgot when I made my earlier post. 
I have no patience so I always build things before I get everything in hand but as I said that's for myself.
Also I want to point out the case it's pretty well designed so I can say any wiring would be complicated though I've never built in one myself.
@OP your build is expensive but in no way complicated it has nothing custom and would be pretty much like building any other air cooled system.


----------



## thesmokingman (Dec 23, 2021)

Mussels said:


> "CASE/RADIATOR FANS: Thermaltake Riing Quad 12 RGB Radiator Fan TT Premium Edition x10."
> 
> Dont. Don't over complicated the build with crap like that - those fans need special controllers, which means a heap more wiring mess and more labour.
> Stay with the stock fans and get the system working and only worry about changings to it later.
> ...


Yea, true that. RGB can be a huge time sink. I lost more than a few hours dialing stupid RGB controllers and the Gigafail software sucks too. A lot of time is lost just figuring out how many extensions, mixing 5v or 12v, controllers and what not. It's not exactly hard just time consuming.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 23, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Even with the extra wiring and controllers for the fans that would only take an hour max.
> I can understand the not wanting to start a project without % of the parts as a business I just forgot when I made my earlier post.
> I have no patience so I always build things before I get everything in hand but as I said that's for myself.
> Also I want to point out the case it's pretty well designed so I can say any wiring would be complicated though I've never built in one myself.
> @OP your build is expensive but in no way complicated it has nothing custom and would be pretty much like building any other air cooled system.


It's a waste of time and money when the system already has working integrated fans that do the job just fine

I will never recommend anyone use TT fans, after having a controller die in a clients system and being unable to source a new one - we had to toss 6 fans in the bin, because they wouldnt fit generic fan/ARGB connectors, only a proprietary TT one that they change every few years


----------



## MentalAcetylide (Dec 23, 2021)

Mussels said:


> About 4 hours, more if you were fine tuning it (which stores never do, they get it together, turning on, and call it a day)
> 
> They just dont want to open any boxes and risk losing parts, before 100% of the order is ready to go
> 
> ...


The quad fans I certainly can live without, but iirc, the case doesn't come with fans and I'm not about to wait another 1-2 weeks for him to order different fans. 
I don't want a smaller SSD for the drive I'll be using for the OS & games, and the 4TB SSD is non-negotiable since that is where I'll be putting all of my render content/databases. Without it, I won't have anywhere to install all of the content. 
If it is a QVO, its still going to be much faster than a mechanical hard drive, but at this point I haven't talked to him yet regarding "which" type it is. Right now I'm more concerned about getting the damn thing finished. Hardware changes can be made later on if needed.


----------



## thesmokingman (Dec 23, 2021)

Oh those are proprietary? That is dumb.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Dec 23, 2021)

thesmokingman said:


> Yea, true that. RGB can be a huge time sink. I lost more than a few hours dialing stupid RGB controllers and the Gigafail software sucks too. A lot of time is lost just figuring out how many extensions, mixing 5v or 12v, controllers and what not. It's not exactly hard just time consuming.





Mussels said:


> It's a waste of time and money when the system already has working integrated fans that do the job just fine
> 
> I will never recommend anyone use TT fans, after having a controller die in a clients system and being unable to source a new one - we had to toss 6 fans in the bin, because they wouldnt fit generic fan/ARGB connectors, only a proprietary TT one that they change every few years


Don't get me wrong I wouldn't use anything Thermaltake any longer. I have also had way too many of their products die on me or just be bags of trash. I'm just trying to point out that fitting something like that is still not that complex especially for someone who runs a IT repair and build business.

 Personally the thing I would think was the worst part if I was in poor OP's boots he is just pissing his warranty away waiting for this build to be finished.


----------



## thesmokingman (Dec 23, 2021)

MentalAcetylide said:


> The quad fans I certainly can live without, but iirc, the case doesn't come with fans and I'm not about to wait another 1-2 weeks for him to order different fans.
> I don't want a smaller SSD for the drive I'll be using for the OS & games, and the 4TB SSD is non-negotiable since that is where I'll be putting all of my render content/databases. Without it, I won't have anywhere to install all of the content.
> If it is a QVO, its still going to be much faster than a mechanical hard drive, but at this point I haven't talked to him yet regarding "which" type it is. Right now I'm more concerned about getting the damn thing finished. Hardware changes can be made later on if needed.


Btw, what's your locale?


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Dec 23, 2021)

MentalAcetylide said:


> The quad fans I certainly can live without, but iirc, the case doesn't come with fans and I'm not about to wait another 1-2 weeks for him to order different fans.
> I don't want a smaller SSD for the drive I'll be using for the OS & games, and the 4TB SSD is non-negotiable since that is where I'll be putting all of my render content/databases. Without it, I won't have anywhere to install all of the content.
> If it is a QVO, its still going to be much faster than a mechanical hard drive, but at this point I haven't talked to him yet regarding "which" type it is. Right now I'm more concerned about getting the damn thing finished. Hardware changes can be made later on if needed.


What kind of store is he? Surely he has some regular pwm fans laying about that would be far easier to swap out after.

I have a drawer full and I'm not a store


----------



## MentalAcetylide (Dec 23, 2021)

thesmokingman said:


> Btw, what's your locale?


I'm located in the US, northern part of the east coast. Its winter, too, so the snow is going to be coming soon. We already had a coating a few weeks ago.


----------



## thesmokingman (Dec 23, 2021)

Oh ok, no biggie. If you were in socal I'd give you a hand etc. I don't miss the winters, went to college back east.


----------



## MentalAcetylide (Dec 23, 2021)

thesmokingman said:


> Oh ok, no biggie. If you were in socal I'd give you a hand etc. I don't miss the winters, went to college back east.


Winter itself isn't a problem, its having to drive through the shit with the way they build cars nowadays(i.e. lighter for mediocre gas mileage improvement). I really do miss my 98' Plymouth Breeze. I could drive through anything on the road(treated or untreated) at a slow and steady pace with it as long as the snow wasn't too deep. Try that with modern 4-door sedans and you'll be slipping & sliding all over the place.


----------



## claes (Dec 23, 2021)

Pull through NYC; I’m bored and can have it ready in two days


----------



## MentalAcetylide (Dec 23, 2021)

claes said:


> Pull through NYC; I’m bored and can have it ready in two days


And you wouldn't be disappointed with the pay, but no thanks, that would still be one hell of a drive for me. Also, my neighbor does IT and the only reason I didn't have him do the build in the first place is because he lacks experience when it comes to render/gaming systems. Computer techs like that tend to make mistakes or implement undesirable settings for rigs like mine more out of habit & not having working experience on such systems. Plus he has his own business unrelated to computers, so he wouldn't have much time to put into it.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 23, 2021)

MentalAcetylide said:


> And you wouldn't be disappointed with the pay, but no thanks, that would still be one hell of a drive for me. Also, my neighbor does IT and the only reason I didn't have him do the build in the first place is because he lacks experience when it comes to render/gaming systems. Computer techs like that tend to make mistakes or implement undesirable settings for rigs like mine more out of habit & not having working experience on such systems. Plus he has his own business unrelated to computers, so he wouldn't have much time to put into it.


All you need is someone to assemble the system and get it to POST, and then install your OS of choice

You can tweak fan speeds yourself in the BIOS, and install programs - anyone can do those tasks, even if slowly. Anything beyond that that you get stuck on, ask here.


----------



## MentalAcetylide (Dec 24, 2021)

Mussels said:


> All you need is someone to assemble the system and get it to POST, and then install your OS of choice
> 
> You can tweak fan speeds yourself in the BIOS, and install programs - anyone can do those tasks, even if slowly. Anything beyond that that you get stuck on, ask here.


I spoke to him just before on the phone and we agreed it would be completed by Wednesday, barring any unexpected hardware issues(i.e. RAM). I did specifically ask, and he confirmed that all of the parts were tested as they came in, so everything does work. 
I also made things a bit easier and suggested that we can forgo placing the Thermaltake fans on the RTX 3090 radiator & the radiator for the CPU cooler and stick with the defaults while just putting 3 of them on the front and one in the rear for the case. I'll just keep the extra controller & fans as spares or if I decide to put more in, I can do that later on. Right now I just need a working render rig that I can move stuff over to before this Alienware craptop dies, which probably won't be very long given I haven't shut it down, unplugged, or rebooted it for the past couple of weeks.  

I also wanted to mention since someone asked before, yes its a QVO 870 4Tb model, which I'm happy with since its going to be used mainly for storage and where my installed content for renders/models/etc. will be located. Everything else, OS, games, applications, and programs will be going on the 2Tb Sabrent M.2 SSD.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 24, 2021)

MentalAcetylide said:


> I spoke to him just before on the phone and we agreed it would be completed by Wednesday, barring any unexpected hardware issues(i.e. RAM). I did specifically ask, and he confirmed that all of the parts were tested as they came in, so everything does work.
> I also made things a bit easier and suggested that we can forgo placing the Thermaltake fans on the RTX 3090 radiator & the radiator for the CPU cooler and stick with the defaults while just putting 3 of them on the front and one in the rear for the case. I'll just keep the extra controller & fans as spares or if I decide to put more in, I can do that later on. Right now I just need a working render rig that I can move stuff over to before this Alienware craptop dies, which probably won't be very long given I haven't shut it down, unplugged, or rebooted it for the past couple of weeks.
> 
> I also wanted to mention since someone asked before, yes its a QVO 870 4Tb model, which I'm happy with since its going to be used mainly for storage and where my installed content for renders/models/etc. will be located. Everything else, *OS, games, applications, and programs will be going on the 2Tb Sabrent M.2 SSD.*


Good choice, the QVO's are the only real option for large SSD storage, but the write speeds and endurance are not great for an OS/heavy task drive


----------



## MentalAcetylide (Dec 24, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Good choice, the QVO's are the only real option for large SSD storage, but the write speeds and endurance are not great for an OS/heavy task drive


Yeah, and the way I see it, I'm damn lucky to have been able to get the parts that I did. If I can't fill my rig with Thermaltake fans or not have any at all while having all the rest of the hardware working by the deadline, I'll still be 100% grateful and satisfied.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 24, 2021)

The best advice for any system, is to always keep it as simple as possible

The less parts (especially additional things like ARGB controllers, fan controllers and so on) - the easier

And if you can avoid custom proprietary connectors, even better.
 Nothing worse than say buying say 10 fans, only to have one die out of warranty... and you cant buy a single fan to replace it with. Gotta replace all of them, or none of them with yet another new connector type.

Wiring spaghetti gets worse as you add them all together too, corsair (semi-custom*) and thermaltake (full custom) both need ARGB controller and fan controller boxes, which means two sata connectors, two USB motherboard headers, and a spaghetti mess of wiring.

*Corsair at least use standard 4 pin fan headers, and while the fans use custom RGB connectors to the RGB fan hub, that hub can connect to regular ARGB mobo/other controller with an adaptor cable


----------



## MentalAcetylide (Dec 26, 2021)

Mussels said:


> The best advice for any system, is to always keep it as simple as possible
> 
> The less parts (especially additional things like ARGB controllers, fan controllers and so on) - the easier
> 
> ...


Yep, lesson learned. Hopefully doing just 3 fans in the front and one in the ass-end isn't as much of an issue. On the "bright" side, I'll have 6 extra Thermaltake fans & controller on hand if the others crap out. My only regret is going with 128 Gb RAM instead of 256, lol  I'll definitely be shrinking textures & removing any unnecessary normal/bump/displacement maps in bigger iray scenes. That's what sucks about iray. A single RTX 3090 with 24Gb VRAM could easily use up 128Gb+ system RAM = program or system crash if insufficient RAM. I watched a youtube video of someone experimenting to see how many different characters they could render in one scene with an RTX 3090 on a system with 64Gb RAM and they ended up running out of RAM first. They were able to reach a VRAM usage of 17.8Gb with 14 characters total, which includes 14 different skin sets(4k diffuse, bumps, normals, specular maps, etc.,) before it crashed.
I'll be using two different cards together for preview renders, so I'll have to keep that in mind since using two cards will double the RAM needed.


----------



## Happy_but_Sad (Dec 26, 2021)

Your reason for building does not match the type of components chosen, if you were acquiring a rendering PC for commercial use then an off the shelf Dell or HP would do the job.

That 2019 Threadripper is SLOW by modern standards, ditto cores and efficiency by modern Intel standards. Its almost 2022,

Your list suggests ghetto gaming PC. and you would have been better off buying that from a local custom builder.

A rendering work PC should be kept separate from any gaming system.

And if you want a monster rendering system, you should cluster cheap PCs not have one single big expensive PC that could suffer an early MTBF problem.


----------



## MentalAcetylide (Dec 29, 2021)

Happy_but_Sad said:


> Your reason for building does not match the type of components chosen, if you were acquiring a rendering PC for commercial use then an off the shelf Dell or HP would do the job.
> 
> That 2019 Threadripper is SLOW by modern standards, ditto cores and efficiency by modern Intel standards. Its almost 2022,
> 
> ...


Ghetto gaming PC compared to what exactly? Sure, its not the top best of the best for gaming ultra high FPS with every piece of hardware overclocked through the roof, but its very far from the worst. And wtf would I get a system from Hell or Hewlett-fudgePackert with all of their proprietary nonsense? Yeah, cluster cheap PCs so I can have a cluster**** mess. No thanks. 
This isn't a commercial operation that I'm running here, its a hobby that I want to do while also being able to use the same system to game on when I'm not rendering. 
Anyway, it sounds to me like you're stating uninformed opinion, thanks, but no thanks.


----------



## Selaya (Dec 29, 2021)

I mean, as long as you _are_ using the computer to do workstation tasks (eg rendering), you're good! Nothing wrong with (re-)using the same hardware for multiple purposes
If you however were _exclusively_ using it for gaming, it'd have been questionable. As-is however, you're absolutely fine (as long as you're not chasing the maximum fps at 1080p).


----------



## MentalAcetylide (Dec 29, 2021)

Mussels said:


> The best advice for any system, is to always keep it as simple as possible
> 
> The less parts (especially additional things like ARGB controllers, fan controllers and so on) - the easier
> 
> ...


Well, some good news and some bad news... Bad news is that I'm unable to use the Thermaltake fans at all due to the controller issues they have with Ryzen motherboards, so we have to order different fans(four total), which means another 2 days. The good news is I won't have to eat the cost of those 10 fans + 2 controllers; especially since I told the builder well in advance of potential issues & possible fixes. 



Selaya said:


> I mean, as long as you _are_ using the computer to do workstation tasks (eg rendering), you're good! Nothing wrong with (re-)using the same hardware for multiple purposes
> If you however were _exclusively_ using it for gaming, it'd have been questionable. As-is however, you're absolutely fine (as long as you're not chasing the maximum fps at 1080p).


Oh I would never ever buy such a system strictly for gaming. That would be like buying an expensive unbalanced sledge hammer to drive tacks into a wall. The A6000 is for rendering only, and the 3090 is to help the A6000 speed through preview renders quicker and also for gaming. I would've went with a lesser 3000-series card but none of the models below a 3090 have enough VRAM to work as good without getting kicked out of the rendering process due to insufficient VRAM. The 128Gb RAM is needed for renders and will eventually be bumped up to 256Gb depending on if my rendering needs grow. 
Being that I also wanted to game on the system, Ryzen was the better choice since the 24-core Threadripper has a higher single core clockspeed compared to the Intel counterparts that would support more than 128Gb system RAM. While I'm sure the Intel CPUs can be overclocked, I don't want to deal with overclocking. 

Most of my gaming will be at 1440p resolution on a G-Sync monitor, and I probably won't have any need to use ultra-high settings in games. I should be ok with it.


----------



## Selaya (Dec 29, 2021)

Actually, you should dial your settings all to the max if you have a 3090 and an A6000; lower settings will shift your bottleneck to the CPU and yours will be hit sooner than a MSDT's, and you have the GPU power anyways (should still be good for like 100+ fps so yeah xd)


----------



## Mussels (Dec 29, 2021)

Selaya said:


> Actually, you should dial your settings all to the max if you have a 3090 and an A6000; lower settings will shift your bottleneck to the CPU and yours will be hit sooner than a MSDT's, and you have the GPU power anyways (should still be good for like 100+ fps so yeah xd)


That's not how bottlenecks work


----------



## thesmokingman (Dec 29, 2021)

Happy_but_Sad said:


> Your reason for building does not match the type of components chosen, if you were acquiring a rendering PC for commercial use then an off the shelf Dell or HP would do the job.
> 
> That 2019 Threadripper is SLOW by modern standards, ditto cores and efficiency by modern Intel standards. Its almost 2022,
> 
> ...


Gibberish, what drugs are you?


----------



## MentalAcetylide (Jan 4, 2022)

Finally! Tomorrow I'm going to pick it up from the shop. We replaced the Thermaltake fans with Coolermaster on the Ryujin 360mm radiator(3) & the front/back case fans(4), and left the default fans on the Kingpin. I don't know which fans exactly, but they're much simpler than the Thermaltake Quad Riing & don't have compatibility issues with Ryzen boards. Had to tag on an additional 2 days to get the new fans. With everything that needed to go into the case(Lian Li O11 Dynamic XL ROG Certified -Black), it ended up being a tight fit, though not so much that it restricts airflow or components are pressing up against each other. I also opted to leave out the RGB strip since there ended up not being any place to put it in the case without having the strip lights in plain view(which I don't want). We also got a lithium ion battery for the APC UPS, so it will at least be a bit lighter compared to a lead acid battery. It doesn't need to power the rig for hours, but just long enough to shut everything down.  
Now if I can get it home & up two flights of stairs without any mishaps, I'll be a happy camper!


----------



## AusWolf (Jan 4, 2022)

MentalAcetylide said:


> Finally! Tomorrow I'm going to pick it up from the shop. We replaced the Thermaltake fans with Coolermaster on the Ryujin 360mm radiator(3) & the front/back case fans(4), and left the default fans on the Kingpin. I don't know which fans exactly, but they're much simpler than the Thermaltake Quad Riing & don't have compatibility issues with Ryzen boards. Had to tag on an additional 2 days to get the new fans. With everything that needed to go into the case(Lian Li O11 Dynamic XL ROG Certified -Black), it ended up being a tight fit, though not so much that it restricts airflow or components are pressing up against each other. I also opted to leave out the RGB strip since there ended up not being any place to put it in the case without having the strip lights in plain view(which I don't want). We also got a lithium ion battery for the APC UPS, so it will at least be a bit lighter compared to a lead acid battery. It doesn't need to power the rig for hours, but just long enough to shut everything down.
> Now if I can get it home & up two flights of stairs without any mishaps, I'll be a happy camper!


That took a while! Normally, I build and test PCs in 1-2 days, depending on how busy/tired I am.

Reading back the thread, I'm glad you're finally getting the machine.


----------



## cvaldes (Jan 4, 2022)

Sorry I did not reply earlier as I have been taking a break from this site while the operators have been trying to fix the site issues.

Anyhow, user maxfly and a few others are right. The physical build should have taken about 6-8 hours for an occassional builder. A technician working in a mom-and-pop PC store should be able to accomplish this is about 4-6 hours. Add another 4-6 hours to install an OS on a handy m.2/SSD and test out basic functionality.

I will point out that tardy delivery of the UPS and SSD should not have slowed down the builder from doing the initial hardware build and software testing. This should have been done within 48 hours.

In the future, you should look for a well-established (preferably around for decades) mom-and-pop PC shop that does a *LOT* of this building, not some sloppy hobbyist slacker. These mom-and-pop stores live and die from their customer service and will hire technicians who can get the job done efficiently and reliably (two things your particular builder doesn't seem to be very good at).

Anyhow, enjoy your build and hope your guy got it right.


----------



## MentalAcetylide (Jan 4, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> That took a while! Normally, I build and test PCs in 1-2 days, depending on how busy/tired I am.
> 
> Reading back the thread, I'm glad you're finally getting the machine.


"A while" would be the understatement of the year. What kind of annoys me is that despite all this time, it wasn't 100% exactly what I wanted due to either parts issues or just plain something screwy. However, despite this, it meets all of my specs in regards to RAM upgradeability & CPU/GPU horsepower. I'm going to have to bum rush installing World of Tanks so I can at least catch the tail end of the Christmas event, which runs until 12 Jan iirc. 2021 has been one hell of a year...


----------



## cvaldes (Jan 4, 2022)

MentalAcetylide said:


> "A while" would be the understatement of the year. What kind of annoys me is that despite all this time, it wasn't 100% exactly what I wanted due to either parts issues or just plain something screwy.


Well, the year is only three days old. You have plenty of time to wait for other understatements.



I suggest you seek out alternatives for PC hardware assistance for future projects. The builder should have delivered 2-3 days after receiving the final critical component. There was zero justification to delay the build for the UPS.


----------



## MentalAcetylide (Jan 4, 2022)

cvaldes said:


> Sorry I did not reply earlier as I have been taking a break from this site while the operators have been trying to fix the site issues.
> 
> Anyhow, user maxfly and a few others are right. The physical build should have taken about 6-8 hours for an occassional builder. A technician working in a mom-and-pop PC store should be able to accomplish this is about 4-6 hours. Add another 4-6 hours to install an OS on a handy m.2/SSD and test out basic functionality.
> 
> ...


I think he just has bad time management skills and is one of those builders that likes to do certain parts of the build in one shot(which can be a problem if you're trying to juggle too many jobs and running short on employees). I don't know what all he has on his plate, and I did delve into researching his establishment beforehand(which has been around for several years at least). All of the reviews for his business have been positive and nothing stood out as abnormal or raised any red flags. If a business owner has a habit of screwing their customers and/or messing up customers' hardware, I don't think you can hide something like that for such a long time, and like I said before, getting in touch with him is easy. So while it pissed me off that he kept kicking the can down the road, I don't think anyone else had the connections to get me the components that I wanted, which included a Lenovo branded A6000.

That's the problem. There aren't any well-established mom-and-pop PC shops in my area that do custom PC builds. All of them only do IT or PC repairs, and the ones that do build PCs only stick to certain parts due to whomever they're using as a supplier. I'm sure there are people in my area that can build custom systems, but none are well-established or do it as a business, and need you to handle ordering all of the parts.



cvaldes said:


> Well, the year is only three days old. You have plenty of time to wait for other understatements.
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest you seek out alternatives for PC hardware assistance for future projects. The builder should have delivered 2-3 days after receiving the final critical component. There was zero justification to delay the build for the UPS.


I look at it this way: if I get the system home tomorrow, booted up, and everything working properly without any hardware failures, I'll be happy. I would rather have it late than never given the present condition of the market.


----------



## AusWolf (Jan 4, 2022)

MentalAcetylide said:


> I think he just has bad time management skills and is one of those builders that likes to do certain parts of the build in one shot(which can be a problem if you're trying to juggle too many jobs and running short on employees). I don't know what all he has on his plate, and I did delve into researching his establishment beforehand(which has been around for several years at least). All of the reviews for his business have been positive and nothing stood out as abnormal or raised any red flags. If a business owner has a habit of screwing their customers and/or messing up customers' hardware, I don't think you can hide something like that for such a long time, and like I said before, getting in touch with him is easy. So while it pissed me off that he kept kicking the can down the road, I don't think anyone else had the connections to get me the components that I wanted, which included a Lenovo branded A6000.
> 
> That's the problem. There aren't any well-established mom-and-pop PC shops in my area that do custom PC builds. All of them only do IT or PC repairs, and the ones that do build PCs only stick to certain parts due to whomever they're using as a supplier. I'm sure there are people in my area that can build custom systems, but none are well-established or do it as a business, and need you to handle ordering all of the parts.


Ah, so it's a business! That makes it look even worse, as I'm not. I only build for friends and family (and for myself of course) as a hobby while also having a non-IT related full-time job.


----------



## MentalAcetylide (Jan 5, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> Ah, so it's a business! That makes it look even worse, as I'm not. I only build for friends and family (and for myself of course) as a hobby while also having a non-IT related full-time job.


Well I got the new system home and all put together without screwing anything up, and I'm on it right now typing this post. Still have a bug I need to squash. I'm downloading World of Tanks right now and the connection is only around 12.5 Mbps, and browser page loading in Firefox is a bit sluggish with the download, so I'll probably have him remote in and take a gander at it if it doesn't improve afterward. 

I will say I can really feel the heat coming out of the top but the glass and the sides of the case feel cool and just "barely" warm around the sides on the top, which means the fans are doing their job. He did a 24-hr stress tesst on it and all of the temps were fine. The Kingpin display is showing between 45-54C temps for VRM 1 through 5 @ 122 watts without any other load on it while just driving the display. Surprisingly, the damn APC UPS unit was lighter than the case which probably weighed at least 65 lbs. If I had to guess, the UPS unit weighs around 40 lbs. Its a lithium ion battery that is capable of powering the whole system(monitor, speakers, & all case components). Pictures coming soon. 
All I can say is that despite the silly wait time for completion, this thing is a work of art compared to anything I've had before. 

Just finished downloading & patching World of Tanks, so going to take it for a spin after installing Aslain's Modpack.

Holy crap! I couldn't aim for squat in World of Tanks. The mouse sensitivity is just crazy! I'll have to try playing the training mode and gradually re-adjust the sensitivity down to more reasonable levels. Everything in regards to the graphics is set on ultra(by the game after detecting the system graphics) & getting around 140 FPS at 1440p resolution, so I'm thinking that might have a little to do with the sensitivity. Its buttery smooth, but way too sensitive. 
This system is definitely going to take some getting use to; especially when it comes to typing on this keyboard.

FPS are all over the place from 300 to 120 at the start of the matches, but stabilize to around 150+ afterwards with wattage going to around 400 on the 3090 without much change in the temps. This is looking really good so far. I still have to download and install 500+ Gb worth of content for rendering. Checked speedtest.net and its reporting I'm getting 100 Mb/s downstream & 10 Mb/s upstream, so maybe its just the websites & game server.


----------



## basco (Jan 5, 2022)

go to mouse settings - disable smoothing and put acceleration to number 6 and your dpi levels to the one ya like.

ok exactly its called in win10= pointer speed to 6
disable pointer speed precision
and dpi levels should be in your mouse software


----------



## MentalAcetylide (Jan 5, 2022)

basco said:


> go to mouse settings - disable smoothing and put acceleration to number 6 and your dpi levels to the one ya like.
> 
> ok exactly its called in win10= pointer speed to 6
> disable pointer speed precision
> and dpi levels should be in your mouse software


The mouse speed & responsiveness is fine, its just that  in the game it was still insanely high when using the same settings I had on the other system. I was able to get it to the way I prefer it by making adjustments in the game settings. The Corsair Harpoon has its own dpi settings switch on the mouse itself with around 5-6 different levels iirc with red being the lowest, so no need to mess with it in Windows.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 6, 2022)

MentalAcetylide said:


> The mouse speed & responsiveness is fine, its just that  in the game it was still insanely high when using the same settings I had on the other system. I was able to get it to the way I prefer it by making adjustments in the game settings. The Corsair Harpoon has its own dpi settings switch on the mouse itself with around 5-6 different levels iirc with red being the lowest, so no need to mess with it in Windows.


that would be related to in-game settings, mouse software, or the physical DPI buttons on the mouse
Two different mice will not behave the same out of the box

I always leave settings at default for the OS, change DPI to 1100 (works for me on my logitechs) and adjust in game from there. I dont like DPI switching as it breaks my muscle memory


----------



## Vicious (Jan 9, 2022)

Entire build should take about a day to complete with OS installed. It usually takes me about 4 - 6 hrs to put together a build and then I take the rest of the day to install OS, drivers.. etc.

Even if he took his sweet time... it shouldn't be longer than 2 days and at that point everything should be flawless.

400W seems like that's nothing for KINGPIN 3090.. so I wouldn't worry about it. I've seen people with KINGPIN 3090s on forums mention GPU alone goes above 800W lol.

My STRIX 3080 without even overclocking.. just power limit slider maxed out and it goes above 460W+


----------



## MentalAcetylide (Jan 10, 2022)

Vicious said:


> Entire build should take about a day to complete with OS installed. It usually takes me about 4 - 6 hrs to put together a build and then I take the rest of the day to install OS, drivers.. etc.
> 
> Even if he took his sweet time... it shouldn't be longer than 2 days and at that point everything should be flawless.
> 
> ...


They're probably overclocking the shit out of their Kingpin and have a spare or two lying around. I had mine set up so that there's no overclock. Given the cost & availability of these cards, I don't see the point in doing it. 
Looking at the case & how everything fit, I would imagine it was a pain in the ass. Everything had to be arranged and fitted so components/cables weren't pressing up against other stuff. The Kingpin radiator lines barely fit between the top of the card and the interior side of the case due to how thick they are and that you can only bend those lines so much. The Ryujin 360 cpu cooler also barely fit in between both sets of RAM slots where it gets seated on the cpu. 
Its going on 5 days now and no issues with temps, crashes, or errors. I only had one problem come up where I had to restart(ctrl+alt+del and selected Restart System) due to getting a black screen when World of Tanks was running, which was most likely due to the game itself since it didn't occur during actual gameplay. I couldn't get the task manager screen to show up to force close WoT. I think the WoT app just froze up and due to how Ryzen systems do not have any kind of integrated graphics, I had to just restart the system to get out of WoT & the black screen.
I'm also only using the studio drivers for both the Kingpin & Lenovo RTX A6000. 
Overall, I'm very satisfied at this point. 
Now I just have to get all of my directories properly set up for Daz Studio and hope I don't screw anything up. This is one of those 3D software suites that has absolutely NO instructions manual or documentation for using the various features. Its like trying to figure out for the first time how to set up a custom hardware RAID without any literature.


----------



## cvaldes (Jan 10, 2022)

MentalAcetylide said:


> Now I just have to get all of my directories properly set up for Daz Studio and hope I don't screw anything up. This is one of those 3D software suites that has absolutely NO instructions manual or documentation for using the various features. Its like trying to figure out for the first time how to set up a custom hardware RAID without any literature.


Out of curiosity I visited the Daz Studio website and there was a link to Advanced Documentation at the bottom of the page. There appears to be a large amount of online user guides and reference guides. I looked at one briefly and one glaring shortcoming is the dearth of screenshots. Almost all of the instructions are text. Pity.

Oh well, I guess you get what you paid for.


----------



## MentalAcetylide (Jan 11, 2022)

cvaldes said:


> Out of curiosity I visited the Daz Studio website and there was a link to Advanced Documentation at the bottom of the page. There appears to be a large amount of online user guides and reference guides. I looked at one briefly and one glaring shortcoming is the dearth of screenshots. Almost all of the instructions are text. Pity.
> 
> Oh well, I guess you get what you paid for.


Yeah, Daz Studio is free software. Most of their income is probably generated from the product store, which is like 70% content for female characters and most of that being skimpy outfits. Its irritating because Daz publishing artists then only want to create that particular content since its the only thing that sells enough to make it worth their time. I think even a pair of high-heeled running shoes would sell like hotcakes there.
Yes, they have a lot of documentation, but none of it really goes in-depth enough or step-by-step, plus a lot of it is outdated. 

I did manage to figure out just enough so that I was able to have all of my content installed on the storage drive. It took two tries to install Daz Studio itself because I think the Install Manager screwed up the order of component installation(i.e. different download rates) on the first try, so some stuff got installed while others didn't because this or that file was missing. I screwed around with the public file directory thinking I didn't have admin access to it due to one of the error messages in the log, but that wasn't it. So I tried it again and it worked. Took about an hour to download & install 400 Gb of content. 

I loaded up a character and HDRI environment, and the A6000 rendered it to 100% within 3 seconds. On my laptop using the cpu, it would take about 30+ minutes so I'm definitely happy with that. Now I have to download & install my Renderosity content, which shouldn't be as bad since I only have about 50 Gb worth of stuff from them.


----------



## cvaldes (Jan 13, 2022)

Well, I'm glad to hear you mostly solved your problems.

As far as I can tell, your experience with Daz Studio (a program I have never used) has nothing to do with your hardware or the competency/efficiency of the person who built your new computer. It really has to do with Daz Studio's operations/software QA which is a separate discussion.

I will point out that your trouble with Daz Studio manifested itself after you received your VERY tardy build.

This thread was about how long a hardware build like this should take and I stand by my original estimate of about 2-3 days after the last critical component arrived.

You let the builder drag this out way too long. I suggest you don't use this person in the future.

Best of luck.


----------



## MentalAcetylide (Jan 13, 2022)

cvaldes said:


> Well, I'm glad to hear you mostly solved your problems.
> 
> As far as I can tell, your experience with Daz Studio (a program I have never used) has nothing to do with your hardware or the competency/efficiency of the person who built your new computer. It really has to do with Daz Studio's operations/software QA which is a separate discussion.
> 
> ...


Well I guess things worked out for the best. My biggest concern was that he was either lying or not telling me something, but when I went down to pick the system up, he must've had at least 30 different laptops, desktops, etc., either waiting for pickups or needing repairs. It ended up being a meticulous build due to the case alone. I probably should've went with a bigger case. 
I think part of the problem was waiting on the different fans since they were one of the first things needed to be installed probably after the motherboard. I'm not too familiar with the build order of things, but looking at my system's interior and how everything is put together, I would imagine it certainly wasn't an easy build.


----------

